# Alternator light stays on



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, brand new member to the forum. amazing amount of info here 

My alternator light came on after the wire from the alternator to the battery melted. fixed the wire but light is still on. the alternator is brand new, and the car has never had a voltage regulator, ever. had it tested, and putting out bout 14 volts. any ideas on why the light would stay on? wiring is 10 gauge, to starter (connected to battery cable) and back to battery. i should add that it has always been wired like this, and never any problems before. 2nd alternator to do this ina month. 

p.s. 69 gto. 4bbl 400 ci. duralast alternator:willy:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Some thing is over charging or grounding out.


----------

